# Opinion-UTV or Tivo?



## bob c (Aug 11, 2002)

We have the basic DTV package with local channels (WA. State), and my wife dose not care about a lot of the frills, all she wants to do is be able to watch one of her shows, and record another one at the same time, when it is on at the same time. That's it. I've read a lot of the info here, but which in Y/O would actually be better/easier, UTV or Tivo. Thanks Much. Bob


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Bob, I prefer TiVo over UTV for one simple reason, recurring recordings. When you set a Season Pass for a program on TiVo, it records the program whenever it appears on that channel (and you can have it record only first-run programs and ignore the reruns, if you want). When you set a recurring recording on UTV, it simply records that time slot each week (or daily if that's how you set it). When the network moves the program to another night or has a longer episode, UTV just records the timeslot you've asked for. 

There are a lot of other TiVo features that UTV doesn't have, but the way the Season Pass functions was difference enough for me to choose TiVo.

By the way, effective September 17, TiVo's monthly charge will drop to $4.95 a month, and there's no monthly charge at all if you subscribe to Total Choice Premier.


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *When you set a recurring recording on UTV, it simply records that time slot each week (or daily if that's how you set it). *


I have not found this to be true at all. I have set my UTV to record a certain program at a certain time slot and it will automatically record the same program (repeat) when it comes on later in the week. For example: We record Lifetime's "For the People" on Sunday night. UTV also will records the show when it repeats on the following Saturday night. You do have the option to select "Do not record repeats." But last Sunday night the show was not aired. There was no recording made during that time slot on that channel.
Another example: I set UTV to record the series "Airport" on the Wings Channel. Recently, the Travel Channel has been showing the "Airport" series and UTV automatically records it.
And another example. I record several gardening shows off of HG-TV. I set up to record "Surprise Gardener" (for example) on a weekday afternoon at 4:00. UTV automatically records the program when ever it comes on, Tuesday at 4:00, Saturday at 11:00, Sunday at 2:00... whenever the program comes on.

My son has a stand alone Tivo and he says the UTV has it all over the Tivo. One of the best things is that it can record TWO shows at one time while letting you watch a third show that was previously recorded.

It would be nice if UTV followed suit and lowered its monthly fee like Tivo is doing.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I stand corrected. UTV must have updated their software since I last looked at it. 

The DirecTV TiVo receivers are also capable of recording two programs at once while you can watch a third, previously recorded program.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maniacal1 _
> *I stand corrected. UTV must have updated their software since I last looked at it.
> 
> The DirecTV TiVo receivers are also capable of recording two programs at once while you can watch a third, previously recorded program. *


So does UTV....


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob,

Both recv's do pretty much the same. Tivo is a little cutier that UTV but both are rock solid. As a former Dishplayer owner, I just prefer the UTV EPG over the Tivo guide (and I had a S/A Tivo for two years). If you want to wait a litlle bit, there's a series II Tivo coming soon (along w/ a $4.99 monthly fee). If you want to get a PVR now, then UTV is for you.. (they have a $9.95 monthly fee). You can check out www.orbitsat.com

Good luck.


----------



## pvirola (Jul 25, 2002)

I love ultimate T.V., but it can be very slow at times when changing channels and when going through the guide. 

Good news. According to customer service, the monthly charge will be going down to about $7.00 per month starting in Oct. I haven't seen anything official on this yet, but at least there's hope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

TiVo may be the better choice because UTV is now discontinued and its future is uncertain. But UTV's are super cheap (less than $50) and available at your neighborhood best buy and some other stores. Series 1 TiVo costs $250 (American Satellite) and the new Series 2 (branded by DirecTV) has a MSRP of $199.

Out of the box, both are great PVR's.

TiVo doesn't have PiP, and it doesn't have WebTV internet access (who uses that anyway?). UTV doesn't have the thumbs up/down thing where it automatically searches for and records stuff for you to watch.

TiVo is also very hackable (in a good way). It runs Linux. You can add oodles of hard drive space and upload all sorts of utilities to it, and even add an ethernet card or wi-fi to it. UTV is shut tight (yeah, it's Microsoft). It runs Windows CE. The only thing you can do with it is upgrade the drive to a maximum of 120 gig.

The sub fees on TiVo are $4.99 or free for Total choice Premier subs. The sub fees on UTV are $9.99, although I saw an unconfirmed rumor that this is going down to $7 or thereabouts.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I tried out a standalone Tivo several years ago and was very disappointed in even the best quality recording mode..Has this improved either on the standalone or Direct-Tivo units? What type of video quality comes out of UTV units? I record alot of sporting events and wondering how well these units record?
I would appreciate any feedback on this topic...Thanks in advance :


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

The DirecTiVo and UTV units record and play back the exact same data that Directv sends out. The units do not compress the video the way a SA TiVo does so there is ZERO difference between a recording and a live program.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Sep 17, 2002)

I've seen the standalone 60-hour Series II Tivo announced, but is there a DirecTV version (60 hours) coming soon too?

I've seen references to Sony's SAT-W60 UTV box but it's not listed on SonyStyle.com. (The Tivo SAT-T60 is there.) Is it discontinued? Is a bigger-disk version coming?

:Chet


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

The Series 2 combo will only have 35 hours of space, like the current models. Future variants may be released with more space.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Sep 17, 2002)

Forgive my ignorance, but if there's no more recording space, what's so great about the Series 2?

Also, is it true that DirecTivos use IR remotes and UTVs use UHF remotes? (This seems the case for the Sony units, the only ones I find for sale right now online...) I'd like to be able to use a slave television in another room, but an IR remote kills that idea...


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Faster processor for one! Quicker menu response..


----------



## jfoustie (Sep 20, 2002)

Where did you find a Tivo or UTV that uses a UHF remote? What brand / model number? I have been looking for a couple months and was considering Dish Network because they have the only UHF remote sets I could find.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I have two RCA UTV units and I have a Terk Leapfrog UHF adapter for one of the remotes and it works fine. You can also buy RCA cones (remote extenders) that work well also. You place one cone in the room that the tv is in and the other in the room where the receiver is and the signal travels through walls, floors, etc. They work fine as well.

This is where I bought my Leapfrog:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...00006JQJS/all/ref=dp_pb_a/103-4643027-6937435

If you go to the Terk website - www.terk.com , and click multi-room distribution there is a description and picture of what it is like.

Hope that helps.


----------

